# Ft Pickens Campground Mahi! 10-25-2013



## Caddy Yakker

Went camping at Ft. Pickens over the weekend with my family and the weather was perfect. I was not sure if I was gonna be able to fish but there was no way I was gonna go out there with out any fishing gear. I thought I would try some gigging Friday night in the gulf because it looked perfect! I get out there and as soon as I dip my cheapo Academy wand in the gulf the light goes out I only used this thing a couple of times and it had a bad seal.....

Saturday we had a nice breakfast and I knew the wind was gonna lay down around noon and it would be perfect for my kayak. So I load my kayak on to my cart and wheel it across the street to the gulf. The water was crystal clear and just past the second sandbar I start filling the live well with cigs and sardines. 

Start trolling SE and I notice a line running E to W and get closer and its jellies stacked up with bait all over it!
I decide I will troll this for a while. As soon as I start I can see ballyhoo jumping out of the water running for there lives! About 10 mins later my long line goes of and after a short run I see a fish get airborne and its a nice little mahi! After a good fight I see there is another one following it so I set in the rod holder and grab the other rod, pitch it and I got a double! So I set the newly hooked fish in the rod holder while it runs and gaff my other fish and then land the second fish!

New leaders tied on and back to trolling and 20 mins later short rod goes off and instant airshow! Another mahi about the same size except this one comes in pretty easy and he's got his buddy following him! So I attempt to do the same as before but this fish was not done and as soon as I set the rod in the holder it comes straight for the kayak and wraps around my rudder that I forgot to retract. I for get about the second fish and quickly stick the fish on my rudder! Trolled for about 30 more minutes and without much ice on board decide to head in a happy man!

These fish were caught in just 22' of water and I could see the bottom! Grilled mahi anyone? Yes please! I think my family won't allow me to go camping without my kayak from now on.


----------



## Mac1528

WOW!! Camping with the family is the cake...Mahi is the icing, and you get to eat it too. Super catch.


----------



## Chris V

Nice! Those are decent sized too


----------



## navcty850

how far out were you?


----------



## Caddy Yakker

All 3 had ballyhoo and one needle fish in their stomachs!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Man, Nice fish! :thumbsup:
I can't wait to get hooked up on some studs!


----------



## coolbluestreak

navcty850 said:


> how far out were you?


Couldn't of been far if he was in 22ft of water.


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!! Looking to go tomorrow. Mahi is very good on the grill. Can't wait. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## MillerTime

Awesome catch!


----------



## Longboarder850

Awesome!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Nice-sized slingers.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Donnie24

There in pretty close i was on the peir yesterday an like 15 were caught there was a lot of bait an you could see them skying in the bait balls after the bait.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Nice haul! Thanks for sharing


----------

